
Feld Thoughts: It's Better to Fail Quickly - brk
http://www.feld.com/blog/archives/2008/02/its_better_to_f.html
======
iamwil
Not much content. The posts it points to and the one it points to after that
have more.

[http://www.theconvergingnetwork.com/2008/02/fail-early-
fail....](http://www.theconvergingnetwork.com/2008/02/fail-early-fail.html)
<http://www.sethlevine.com/blog/archives/2008/02/failure.php>

